# SuSE 9.0 DVD Bootable?



## DeMuX (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich wollte mir mal die suse9 dvd kopieren.
war leider aus technischen gründen nicht möglich.
jetzt hab ich nur den inhalt auf platte schieben können.
wie kann ich denn den inhalt auf dvd brennen, und das ganze dann noch bootable?
möchte das ganze mit nero machen.

evtl mit den dostools?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Dezember 2003)

Du brauchst den Boot-Sektor der DVD, ohne den geht nix!
Daher macht man normalerweise auch ein Image von einer CD/DVD.

Ich geh davon aus, dass Du die CD unter Windows kopiert hast, deswegen möchte ich bezweifeln ob irgendein Script ausführbar ist, da ja keine Datei-Rechte mit kopiert wurden.


----------



## DeMuX (9. Dezember 2003)

ich mach ja normalerweise auch immer eine image, das genau war aber mein problem!
laptop ohne internet und brandneu - schaut eher schlecht aus.

was ist denn mit den dostools?


----------



## profy (10. Dezember 2003)

Hattes Du zufällig Probleme beim Kopieren der DVD mit Nero 6?

Ich auch.

Dann habe ich SuSE installiert und konnte mit K3B völlig problemlos die DVD kopieren.


----------



## DeMuX (10. Dezember 2003)

nein, ich hatte leider kein nero zur verfügung.
hab nur die dvd auf platte kopieren können,
und weiß jetzt leider nicht wie ich das ganze bootable machen kann.
unter windows wohl bemerkt.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (10. Dezember 2003)

@DeMux: Netiquette beachten (Gross-/Kleinschreibung)

Man kann den Bootsektor einer CD/DVD auslesen und mit raufbrennen.
Hier mal ein Link zu einem Beitrag: http://www.nickles.de/c/a/archiv2002-537272054.htm


----------

